# Crazy baby w/ cobra video



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Some people are simply crazy....

Bad link, shame on all of you!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

so the snake wasn't biting him?


oh to be a half naked baby in India


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*WARNING* Linked site contains adult material! 

And whoever did that to that child should be shot!!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

The cobra has its mouth stitched together and its fangs removed before entering "the ring" with the baby, who is being taught to be a revered snakehandler.
The baby in this case was not hurt, but venomous snake fangs grow back quickly. Many people die each year from this.
Perhaps only after the death of a child will these people start to realize that this barbaric practice needs to end.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

wow.....stupid....


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> *WARNING* Linked site contains adult material!


didnt scroll all the way down before i posted it.... this link probably is not the best being in this forum


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't mean to beat a dead horse, but the video itself does not give all the information.
This article appeared in a newspaper in London:

THE MIRROR (London, UK) 09 May 07 Forced To Fight A Cobra (Mark Ellis)
A baby is made to battle with a cobra during a shocking snake-charming festival.
The year-old tot is repeatedly struck as he tries to grab his "opponent".
But he avoids deadly bites because the snake has had its mouth stitched up and its fangs removed for the amusement of spectators. Animal rights protesters have condemned the cruel scenes - reportedly from Kasimkota in Andhra Pradesh, India - now appearing on the internet.
Apart from wanting to stop cruelty to cobras, they warn that fangs grow back quickly and put kids at risk in villages where snake charmers urge young locals to become revered handlers.
Several people are killed each year. And the headman of Kasimkota - which has 60 families of "snake people" - died when he was bitten on the thigh by a supposedly safe cobra.


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

Dont they have cable in India? i know that keeps me out of trouble like this!


----------

